# Male supremacy and self perfection



## Amy (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello all,

I believe that a woman should submit to her man 100% and accept his guidance in her life. I also disagree with people being lazy and out of shape, believing everyone should spend time every day focused on nutrition and exercise to perfect their physical selves.

What are your views on these two things?

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you for REAL??:rofl:


----------



## Amy (Jul 2, 2009)

1nurse said:


> Are you for REAL??:rofl:


Yes, I am. Furthermore it's funny that my opinion is so radical that I have been banned from so many forums, yet it wasn't a very uncommon one just a few generations ago.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

"A few generations ago" - times were MUCH different! Now there should not be submissiveness!! A life time together is a partnership of equality, of sharing. 

I'm old enough to remember those times and do NOT agree with the premises! 

Submission is only something to do during a sex session, NOT for a lifetime commitment. 

I wouldn't want a Stepford wife! 

uh, why have you been banned from other forums? Because of your submissive ideas? Those won't be banned here...but you will likely catch a LOT of flack for them.

IDK, why do I seem to smell a troll?!?


----------



## Amy (Jul 2, 2009)

dcrim said:


> "A few generations ago" - times were MUCH different! Now there should not be submissiveness!! A life time together is a partnership of equality, of sharing.
> 
> I'm old enough to remember those times and do NOT agree with the premises!
> 
> ...


What I believe is simply that the MAN should be the head of the household and exert dominance over the children AND over his wife. To give them rules, discipline them when needs be, and have the final say in all matters. I believe that as a man has the right to discipline his child, so he has the right to discipline his wife. As giving discipline doesn't mean one doesn't love their child, it also doesn't mean that one doesn't love their wife.

I am expected to exercise every day, never eat bad food, never eat too much, and to consume nutritious and healthy food. I have to take my vitamins and drink 8 glasses of water a day. I am expected to study 2-3 subjects each day. My subjects include horses, farming, Italian, German, religion, and politics. I am not allowed to go over my budget or buy useless things. I have to dress nice each day and wear dresses/skirts as often as possible. I have to shave my entire body often enough to keep my man happy but not so often as to damage my skin. Every morning and night I have to brush my teeth, wash my face, apply toner, and moisturize. I have to look beautiful for my man, keep him full on delicious and healthy meals, please him sexually, keep our home beautiful and well organized, always have good posture, always go to bed on time, and always wake up on time.

At the end of each day, together we go over the day and list what I did well and what I did wrong. Balancing the good with the bad, it is decided by him whether I was good or bad overall that day. I could be rewarded by getting a massage, cuddles, my favourite food (strawberries/blueberries), books. I could be punished by having privileges taken away, having to stand in the corner or stand in an uncomfortable position for a certain length of time, having to stand in the cold water (which I hate).

He could give me shots (slaps in the face) if I was bad and I wouldn't argue against it. He has never done this to me, I have never deserved it. It is well accepted in our relationship, however, that if I deserved shots I would get them! In his family growing up, everyone was given shots, male or female. Both of us believe this to only be for really bad behaviours. For example, my man would get them for skipping school when he was little. His mom got them for making microwave food instead of real food.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a major disagreement with your views!

A man may be the head of the household (according to the IRS) but that does NOT make him a dictator! 

Discipline should be by mutual agreement. I'm NOT saying to not spank kids as needed...but agreed upon rules should be enforced. 

Discipline his wife?!? You were born in the wrong era, girl! That went out with the Victorian age. There is NO reason a man should treat his wife like a child!

What you're are "expected to do" is patently BS!! *Now I really do think you are a troll.* Your ideas are not practicable in this day/age. 

You ARE a Stepford wife. I don't know of anyone who would want that. No spontaneity, no creativity...just a mindless sheep. 

Going over your day to decide if you've been good or bad?!? That's Santa's job!! 

I just don't believe you. No one can live life like you describe.

Ah, he!!...I got baited...this poster is not real.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Amy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I believe that a woman should submit to her man 100% and accept his guidance in her life. I also disagree with people being lazy and out of shape, believing everyone should spend time every day focused on nutrition and exercise to perfect their physical selves.
> 
> ...


I believe the only man a woman should 100% submit to and look for guidaance in life from is: GOD...
no human man or woman

I believe if you have the time and money focused on nutrition and working out, then more power to you- as most people don't

just remember a perfect body does not make a perfect human being and I've met some people with perfect bodies with really screwed up brains.


----------



## Amy (Jul 2, 2009)

People calling it abusive and unrealistic simply show the depth of their feminist brainwashing.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Amy said:


> What I believe is simply that the MAN should be the head of the household and exert dominance over the children AND over his wife. To give them rules, discipline them when needs be, and have the final say in all matters. I believe that as a man has the right to discipline his child, so he has the right to discipline his wife. As giving discipline doesn't mean one doesn't love their child, it also doesn't mean that one doesn't love their wife.
> 
> I am expected to exercise every day, never eat bad food, never eat too much, and to consume nutritious and healthy food. I have to take my vitamins and drink 8 glasses of water a day. I am expected to study 2-3 subjects each day. My subjects include horses, farming, Italian, German, religion, and politics. I am not allowed to go over my budget or buy useless things. I have to dress nice each day and wear dresses/skirts as often as possible. I have to shave my entire body often enough to keep my man happy but not so often as to damage my skin. Every morning and night I have to brush my teeth, wash my face, apply toner, and moisturize. I have to look beautiful for my man, keep him full on delicious and healthy meals, please him sexually, keep our home beautiful and well organized, always have good posture, always go to bed on time, and always wake up on time.
> 
> ...


Your into sub and domination games. 
That is apparent...


----------



## Amy (Jul 2, 2009)

preso said:


> I believe the only man a woman should 100% submit to and look for guidaance in life from is: GOD...
> no human man or woman
> 
> I believe if you have the time and money focused on nutrition and working out, then more power to you- as most people don't
> ...


The Bible says that we women were created for men, that Jesus is the head of Man just as Man is the head of Woman. We were created for Man's sake, to serve him as he serves Him.


----------



## Amy (Jul 2, 2009)

preso said:


> Your into sub and domination games.
> That is apparent...


That is perverted.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Amy said:


> That is perverted.


You should work on self esteem to bring it up to where it should be and not see yourself as a mans punching bag...
and slave.
I find this topic very boring now as you seem to want to defend this silly idea.
You could always move to Afganistan you know.... you'd be right at home then.
You could wear a burka and maybe have your own cow to do your farming... to please your man.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

careful, Preso...you're getting baited, too.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

dcrim said:


> careful, Preso...you're getting baited, too.


:iagree:


----------



## valium (Sep 22, 2008)

what is she on?


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

How funny! I cannot even begin to tell you how BORED my husband would be with the type of wife you describe. You, obviously are the one that has been brainwashed by not only your husband, but most likely your family of origin, since you reference the same type of discipline while both of you were growing up. 
The life you describe, is not a life...its slavery!


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

This person wants a reaction...as obviously she's bored at home and very very lonely...the drill sergeant must be at work right now.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

I dunno... sounds like a GUY posing as a female to me. Yes, I too smell a troll. The banned element doesn't seem to be so much as a difference of opinion as a baiting, trolling bit of nonsense. 

Question - WHY is this person posting here? What do they really want?


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Amy said:


> His mom got them for making microwave food instead of real food.


But what about tuna helper!!! :rofl:

Damn those heathen microwaves. One might wonder why they owned one?


----------



## Amy (Jul 2, 2009)

Can somebody please enlighten me as to what the word troll means in "relationship" forums? My man has told me that to be called a troll means to be called ugly. I do not think that I am ugly.


----------



## Amy (Jul 2, 2009)

snix11 said:


> I dunno... sounds like a GUY posing as a female to me. Yes, I too smell a troll. The banned element doesn't seem to be so much as a difference of opinion as a baiting, trolling bit of nonsense.
> 
> Question - WHY is this person posting here? What do they really want?


I didn't come here for arguments, I came to see if there are any like minded people and got an argument in response. I don't know what all these people mean by "fake" and "troll," I don't even know what that means. I just don't understand how my views are considered so radical as to be shot down by everybody on the planet.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Amy,
Get to a therapist and I mean run don't walk. If your life is this sad, you need some serious help. You've been brainwashed, probably for a long time. I feel really sorry for you. Since nothing you offer is of any use to me I'm moving on. Good Luck, you're going to need it.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

i agree with everything you said, except i don't allow my women to study foreign languages as i never intend to let them visit said countries or read books in other languages.

i agree with the microwave comment as well.

i expect my women to prepare my meals from scratch and only use organic foods.

one minor suggestion: your man might want to have you brush your teeth three times a day.

but thats for your man and i to discuss.

also, i think you might be in for some punishment tonight because you didn't start your post by announcing your man gave you permission to post online.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

You need to watch "Sleeping with the Enemy." And study some history. Abuse, Abandonment, and Adultery have always been grounds for divorce--although "divorce" meant what we today call legal separation, and did not entitle one to remarry (either partner). Of course, the definition of "abuse" changed over time, but it was there; the "rule of thumb" comes from British common law and a man was permitted to strike his family with a stick no rounder than a thumb. . . wouldn't fly now, of course.

Jesus never commented on marriage, did he? Then why do Christians consistently ignore the way He modified the messages of the Old Testament? Why don't they just lead His life-loving and refraining from judgment? He embraced prostitutes and lepers, for goodness sake! That's the christian I emulate--even though I'm not a Christian! I cannot think of a better role model than Jesus or Buddha, and I let them guide me. Everything else was just "pre-amble."

Even if this is just a troll, it's fun to have a discussion.


----------



## kozzy (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm with Snix - I bet this is a guy. Most likely a very insecure guy who lives in his parent's basement watching Star trek reruns and eating paste.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Very insightful, Kozzy!  BTW, I watch ST but have my own place!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

This thread is dumb.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

The bible tells men to love their wives as Jesus loved the church. I don't recall Jesus popping the church in the face if it was "bad". I also don't recall the bible stating that judging the wife was the place of the husband. Judgement is for God alone.

If this poster is real, the poster is the one who has been brainwashed. I'm far from a feminist. But what I see is a wife who is treated like a child and who is in an abusive situation and is too brainwashed to see it.

Accepting guidance from a husband is a good thing. But I fail to see "guidance" here. What I see is total control. And that's just sick, messed up behavior. Cultish. And I fear for any children in the situation. A man with those beliefs probably molests his children, too because after all, everyone was put on the planet for his use. Everyone and everything is a tool for his pleasure.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I was hoping by now, page 2 something more interesting in this submission/ domination/ alternative lifestyles would appear, like Cuckold - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
or at least where to buy a good pair of fur handcuffs 

sad to say.. I'm pretty bored.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

It's some man sitting at home whom found a pic of a pretty lady on the internet, uploaded it as his avatar and started threading...now he's sitting there beating it like it owes him money (can't member who said that but I couldn't help quoting it ) anyway he's getting his jollies now while all the pissed off women respond to his posts...sad thing is we're all bored and called his balls on it so it's probably not having the effect he was hoping for poor him...he's so much cooler online....(reference said country song)


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Rhea said:


> This person wants a reaction...as obviously she's bored at home and very very lonely...the drill sergeant must be at work right now.



what is that in the dogs mouth?
is it ??? what it looks like ?

hahaha:rofl:


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

valium said:


> what is she on?


:iagree::iagree::iagree::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

preso said:


> what is that in the dogs mouth?
> is it ??? what it looks like ?
> 
> hahaha:rofl:


Lmao! NO! :rofl:

LOL however it does look quite similar no?

It's a Nylabone...puppy one 

However the end of it....wellllllllll it does look quite funny no? How bout the sh*t eating grin on my dog's face? LMAO


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Rhea~

Is that a puggle? We have a seven month old one.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think the poster has time to go out and buy handcuffs, anyway with all of that studying and shaving and impeccable house keeping to manage.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Lmao! NO! :rofl:
> 
> LOL however it does look quite similar no?
> 
> ...


I was thinking just the other day, "what is that?" she has that puppy chewing on, :rofl:too Rhea! :rofl:


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Amy~

I sincerely hope you do not have a daughter and raise her to believe that slapping anyone solves anything. 

Violence does not solve anything. I hope that your husband never goes overboard and beats the crap out of you. I pray you see that this is not normal.


----------



## Amy (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't want any more of this, if you are an administrator please delete me off here thank you.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Amy said:


> I don't want any more of this, if you are an administrator please delete me off here thank you.


you are again overstepping your authority and might need to be punished. again.

i still have not been informed your man has allowed you to post here. you are insolent and your man is weak.

and i, acting in his absence, am concerned you have not requested my permission to leave this thread.

and i wonder with body shaving, food preparing, and general household responsibilities how you find the time to post at all.

i need to have a serious talk with your man because you are not at all properly trained.

all that being said, you are dismissed.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

recent_cloud said:


> you are again overstepping your authority and might need to be punished. again.
> 
> i still have not been informed your man has allowed you to post here. you are insolent and your man is weak.
> 
> ...



:rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::scratchhead:


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

StrongEnough said:


> Hi Rhea~
> 
> Is that a puggle? We have a seven month old one.




Yesyes a Puggle yes

Sir Rosco Lee aka Lee Lee or Bubba

He will be one on the 4th of July 

I want another...I'm thinking a brindle female and I wanna name her Sadie Sue


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> I was thinking just the other day, "what is that?" she has that puppy chewing on, :rofl:too Rhea! :rofl:


I must find other cute pics yes...lemme see what I can work up


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

aw
what a cute lil doggie 
I so love dogs ! I also have a puppy about 8 months old now his pic on my profile.
He is a male dog but no worry, he has been fixed to get rid of those male supremacy issues 
lol


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Amy

Have you ever watched Opra?

You sound like a bride from Russia, are you?

I guess in some sense, you are the ideal wife.

Our new society says to women, "Think for yourselves"

I tell this to my daughters everyday.

I don't get where you get your ideas from except as you put it," Brainwashed by religion"


----------

